# No binary package 'postgresql95-server'?



## Driff (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello,

I'm trying to install PostgreSQL 9.5 using pkg.

When I run `pkg install postgresql95-server`, I get:

```
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'postgresql95-server' have been found in the repositories
```

And indeed `pkg search postgresql` does not show any 9.5 packages.

Are there no binary packages for 9.5? Freshports suggests there should be.

I'm new to FreeBSD so I may be doing something wrong...

Thanks.


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 18, 2016)

Are you using the quarterly package repository? It's the default since FreeBSD 10.2. PostgreSQL 9.5 was released in January i.e. before it had a chance to get into the quarterly branch. See Thread 54608 for more discussion. Follow kpa's advice on how to switch to the latest repository.


----------



## Driff (Feb 19, 2016)

That must be it as I'm on vanilla 10.2. Thanks!


----------

